# Towing caravan from Igoumenitsa to Kefalonia



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Hi

I need some tips please. I plan to bring a caravan over with me when we move back to Kefalonia next year.

We will have the dogs with us so we are looking for the quickest ferry crossing to save them a bit of stress. If we disembark at Igoumenitsa and drive down to Lefkada, does anyone know if the ferry from Vasiliki to Fiscardo will take the caravan? Otherwise, is there a ferry from the mainland to Sami?

Our other option would be to drive round via Patras to Killini and get the ferry from there to Poros but that seems a long way round.

Thanks


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sure they would take a caravan. The ferry is not cheap, I was charged €52 euros for a car and two people one way recently.
To be sure, why not ask West Ferry. Contact details here....
Ferry Boat to Kefalonia From Lefkada, departures time table lefkada – kefalonia. Â» Contact us
The other option is the ferry from Astakos to Sami.


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> I am sure they would take a caravan. The ferry is not cheap, I was charged €52 euros for a car and two people one way recently.
> To be sure, why not ask West Ferry. Contact details here....
> Ferry Boat to Kefalonia From Lefkada, departures time table lefkada – kefalonia. » Contact us
> The other option is the ferry from Astakos to Sami.


That's great - thanks Roger. I'll send them a message.


----------

